# I seldom use my car



## Marcio_Osorio

How do native speakers of German say that?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alemanita

Ich benutze selten mein Auto.


----------



## ablativ

Alemanita said:


> Ich benutze selten mein Auto.


Der Satz ist natürlich richtig, wenn man gedanklich zum Beispiel ergänzt: _sondern viel öfter mein Fahrrad.
_
Generell (ohne weiteren Kontext) würde ich allerdings sagen: _Ich benutze mein Auto selten._


----------



## Frieder

ablativ said:


> Generell (ohne weiteren Kontext) würde ich allerdings sagen: _Ich benutze mein Auto selten._


Genau so ist es .


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vielen Dank für ihrer Hilfe!


----------



## Hutschi

Möglich wäre auch:
Ich fahre selten mit meinem Auto. (..., sondern mit dem Bus.)
Ich fahre mit meinem Auto selten. (Häufigkeit steht im Vordergrund.)

"Benutzen" ist allgemeiner als "fahren".
Beispiel (drastisch, nur zur Verdeutlichung): Ich benutze mein Auto als Treibhaus/als Filmkulisse. Fahren kann man damit nicht mehr.

"Benutzen" is used, if the primary porpuse is not just to drive. For example if it is to transport something. Ich benutze mein Auto zum Einkaufen.


----------



## Alemanita

ablativ said:


> Der Satz ist natürlich richtig, wenn man gedanklich zum Beispiel ergänzt: _sondern viel öfter mein Fahrrad.
> _
> Generell (ohne weiteren Kontext) würde ich allerdings sagen: _Ich benutze mein Auto selten._





Frieder said:


> Genau so ist es .




Die für mich natürliche Reihenfolge ist: Verb + Häufigkeit.

Beispiele (generell, ohne weiteren Kontext):

Ich lüge nie.
Sie sagt immer die Wahrheit.
Er isst selten Obst.
Er benutzt immer meine Zahnbürste.
Wir gehen oft ins Kino.
Du verfährst dich häufig in der Stadt.
Ihr seid manchmal unaufmerksam.

Und so weiter und so fort.

Bitte: Könntet Ihr mir erklären, warum es in diesem Fall anders ist?


----------



## Hutschi

Sie sagt die Wahrheit immer. (Bei jeder Gelegenheit.)
Sie sagt immer die Wahrheit. (Wenn sie etwas sagt, ist es die Wahrheit.)

Er isst selten Obst. (Dafür oft Fleisch.)
Er isst Obst selten. (Es kommt nicht oft vor.)

Wir gehen ins Kino oft. (Oft ist besonders betont.)
Wir gehen oft ins Kino. (Im Prinzip gleiche Bedeutung, aber neutraler. "Kino" ist hervorgehoben, aber nur wenig.)

Alles kann aber durch besondere Betonung im mündlichen Bereich überlagert werden.

Ihr seid manchmal unaufmerksam. (Nur so, manchmal bezieht sich auf "unaufmerksam".)


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> Wir gehen ins Kino oft. (Oft ist besonders betont.)



Entschuldige, aber wenn ich so einen Satz lese oder höre, denke ich automatisch, dass er nicht von einem Muttersprachler stammt.
Es sei denn, es ist eine deutliche Pause zwischen Kino und oft.
Sagt Ihr alle tatsächlich:

Gestern Abend war ich im Kino und habe den neuesten XXX-Film gesehen. Ich gehe ins Kino oft. Man könnte sagen, dass ich ein Abo habe.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hätte es gesagt. Aber mir fällt jetzt auf: "Kino" ist mehrdeutig.
Mein Opa war Filmvorführer im Haselbacher Dorfkino. In dieses Kino ging ich oft.

Ich hatte bei dem Satz an ein konkretes Kino gedacht. "ins Kino gehen"="Film sehen" war so blockiert (in der gegebenen Form), dass ich daran nicht dachte.

"Oft" ist betont, beginnt mit einem "Knacklaut" und das erzeugt automatisch eine kurze Pause. Unbetont "oft" funktioniert in dieser Stellung nicht.



> Gestern Abend war ich im Kino und habe den neuesten XXX-Film gesehen. Ich gehe ins Kino oft.



Wir haben ein neues Kino. Ich gehe jetzt ins/in das/in dieses Kino oft. Wir essen Eis und treffen uns und sehen dann den neuen Film.


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> In dieses Kino ging ich oft.



Völlig einverstanden damit. 'Oft' steht am Ende des Satzes wegen der geänderten Wortstellung, aber immer noch hinter dem Verb.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wir gehen ins Kino oft.


Hier stimme ich Alemanita zu. Der Satz ist absolut gar nicht idiomatisch, sondern für mein Sprachgefühl schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

Warum ist es falsch?
(Nach meinem Sprachgefühl ist es bei korrekter Betonung völlig korrekt und idiomatisch, wenn ein konkretes Kino gemeint ist.)
Wo liegt der grammatische (syntaktische oder semantische) Fehler?

Beispiel:
Mein Opa betrieb ein kleines Dorfkino in Haselbach. Ins Kino ging ich oft./Ich ging ins/in das/in dieses Kino oft. Ich durfte sogar in den Vorführraum.

(Edit: Frage nochmals präzisiert.)


----------



## Hutschi

Alemanita said:


> Völlig einverstanden damit. 'Oft' steht am Ende des Satzes wegen der geänderten Wortstellung, aber immer noch hinter dem Verb.


"Oft" kann auch am Satzanfang (vor dem Verb) stehen.
_Oft gingen wir ins Kino. _
Kriterium ist: Verb an zweiter Stelle im (einfachen) Hauptsatz.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Warum ist es falsch?


...weil solche Adverbien nur in seltensten Fällen im Nachfeld stehen können. Der Satz klingt einfach absolut verquer.

canoonet - Wortstellung: Stellungsfelder: Nachfeld
(ganz unten)


----------



## Hutschi

Dort steht: 





> Nicht oder nur sehr selten im Nachfeld stehen unter anderem die folgenden Satzglieder: ...



("oft" ist nicht dabei, aber ähnlich
NICHT: Niemand kommt mir helfen dabei.)
Allerdings ist "oft" kein Pronominaladverb, und "sehr selten" ist nicht "falsch". Der Abschnitt mischt seltene und falsche Formen.


PS: Duden gibt an:

Duden | oft | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


> dieser Bus verkehrt ziemlich oft


Das ist äquivalent zu
"Ich gehe ins Kino ziemlich oft."


 "Ich gehe ins Kino ziemlich oft." - "Der Satz *klingt *einfach absolut verquer." (Kann das an unterschiedlicher Aussprache liegen? Mit unbetontem "oft" würde es auch für mich verquer klingen.)


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Würde auch verquer klingen: "Ich gehe ins Kino *oft*. _Schon heute Abend_ bin ich wieder dort." ? ("Oft" ist betont.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das ist äquivalent zu


Falsch. Es geht um die Reihenfolge von "ins Kino" und "oft".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Falsch. Es geht um die Reihenfolge von "ins Kino" und "oft".


Es geht um die Reihenfolge von "ins Kino gehen" und "oft". Ohne "gehen" wird die Reihenfolge sinnlos.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Würde auch verquer klingen: "Ich gehe ins Kino *oft*. _Schon heute Abend_ bin ich wieder dort." ?


Ja, für mich auf jeden Fall.
Stell dir den Satz mal mit Negation vor: "Ich gehe ins Kino *nicht oft*." 

Die Satzklammer ist nun mal "ins Kino gehen", darum kommt man nicht herum.

Bei
_dieser Bus verkehrt ziemlich oft._
gibt's kein Problem, die Satzklammer ist "offen"_, _da sie nur aus dem Verb _verkehren_ besteht.


----------



## Hutschi

"Ich gehe ins Kino *nicht oft*. Viel öfter gehe ich ins Theater" - klingt für mich normal und idiomatisch. (Obwohl es inhaltlich nicht stimmt. Ich gehe ins Kino öfter als ins Theater.)
Fett-kursiv gibt Betonung an. Hauptbetonung auf "nicht". Nebenbetonung auf "oft".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Ich gehe ins Kino *nicht oft*. Viel öfter gehe ich ins Theater" - klingt für mich normal und idiomatisch.


Für mich nicht!
Nur
"Ich gehe *nicht oft* ins Kino. Viel öfter gehe ich ins Theater."
klingt mMn idiomatisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Was bedeutet mMn? (Ich kenne die Abkürzung nicht.)



> Nur
> "Ich gehe *nicht oft* ins Kino. Viel öfter gehe ich ins Theater."
> klingt mMn idiomatisch.



Für mich klingen mehrere Verschiebungen idiomatisch.

Neben den genannten auch:
Nicht oft gehe ich ins Kino.
Ins Kino gehe ich nicht oft.

---
Vielleicht gibt es regionale Unterschiede in der Verwendung.

"Ich gehe nicht oft ins Kino." ist neutraler Stil, ohne irgendwelche Hervorhebungen. (In gesprochener Sprache können Hervorhebungen durch Betonung und Satzmelodie erzeugt werden.)
Die Vertauschungen erzeugen Hervorhebungen. Ich habe aber noch nicht gehört, dass *nur* die neutrale Variante idiomatisch wäre.

Im Originalthema wäre neutral:

Ich benutze mein Auto selten.

Einige mögliche Vertauschungen sind:

Ich benutze selten mein Auto.
Mein Auto benutze ich selten.
Selten benutze ich mein Auto.

Edit: mögliche Vertauschungen im Originalthema.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Was bedeutet mMn? (Ich kenne die Abkürzung nicht.)


mmn - Google Search
(Die deutsche Entsprechung zu IMO = in my opinion.)

Ich schließe mich den anderen an. „Ich gehe ins Kino oft“ hört sich auch für mich schräg an, egal welche Betonung und welchen Kontext ich mir dazudenke.

Zur ursprünglichen Frage: Wenn klar ist, um welches Auto es geht (das eigene), würde man meistens wohl einfach sagen „Ich fahre nur selten mit dem Auto“.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> mmn - Google Search
> (Die deutsche Entsprechung zu IMO = in my opinion.)
> 
> Ich schließe mich den anderen an. „Ich gehe ins Kino oft“ hört sich auch für mich schräg an, egal welche Betonung und welchen Kontext ich mir dazudenke.
> 
> Zur ursprünglichen Frage: Wenn klar ist, um welches Auto es geht (das eigene), würde man meistens wohl einfach sagen „Ich fahre nur selten mit dem Auto“.


Danke für die Erklärung "mMn". 

Zur Reihenfolge.
Gilt das auch für "Ich gehe in den Jugendklub oft." (Die Frage ist: klingt es mit dem Kino reinweg wegen der Stellung falsch oder wegen der zwei "o"?
Wie ist es bei "nur selten"?

"Ich fahre mit dem Auto nur selten."
"ich gehe ins Kino nur selten."

Die neutrale Form, da stimmen wir sicher überein, ist:
„Ich fahre nur selten mit dem Auto“.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Gilt das auch für "Ich gehe in den Jugendklub oft." (Die Frage ist: klingt es mit dem Kino reinweg wegen der Stellung falsch oder wegen der zwei "o"?


Das macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Allerdings ist mir doch noch eine Möglichkeit eingefallen, wo es weniger schräg klingen würde, nämlich wenn es nur der erste Teil einer Aussage wäre: „Ich gehe ins Kino oft, aber nur selten ins Theater“, mit hauptsächlicher Betonung auf ›oft‹, wäre für mich ein einigermaßen akzeptabler Satz.


Hutschi said:


> Wie ist es bei "nur selten"?
> 
> "Ich fahre mit dem Auto nur selten."
> "ich gehe ins Kino nur selten."


Die Beispiele hören sich für mich ein bisschen weniger schräg an als die Variante mit ›oft‹, keine Ahnung warum. (Vielleicht, weil es mehr Silben sind?) Aber ich würde die Sätze nicht sagen.



Hutschi said:


> Die neutrale Form, da stimmen wir sicher überein, ist:
> „Ich fahre nur selten mit dem Auto“.


Ja, aber es hängt, wie schon gesagt, vom Kontext ab bzw. davon, ob klar ist, dass das eigene Auto gemeint ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Für mich klingen mehrere Verschiebungen idiomatisch.
> Neben den genannten auch:
> Nicht oft gehe ich ins Kino. - Naja....
> Ins Kino gehe ich nicht oft.


Die sind idiomatisch, denn die "Satzklammer" wird respektiert.


Hutschi said:


> Wie ist es bei "nur selten"?
> 1) "Ich fahre mit dem Auto (nur) selten." - möglich, wenn _dem _betont wird (dann gilt nämlich die Satzklammer "(mit) dem Auto fahren" nicht mehr).
> 2) "ich gehe ins Kino nur selten."   Auch nicht viel besser als "ich gehe ins Kino  selten."


Dagegen: Ins Kino gehe ich nur selten. 

Das war mein letzter Beitrag zum Thema ....


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> mmn - Google Search
> (Die deutsche Entsprechung zu IMO = in my opinion


Sonderbarerweise finde ich unter diesem Link alles denkbar Andere (magnetic media network, multifocal motor neuropathy...!), nur nicht das im Deutschen übliche ''meiner Meinung nach''. Normalerweise sollte 'Google search' jedoch in allen Ländern identisch sein....

EDIT: gefunden! aber erst auf Seite 5.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Sonderbarerweise finde ich unter diesem Link alles denkbar Andere (magnetic media network, multifocal motor neuropathy...!), nur nicht das im Deutschen übliche ''meiner Meinung nach''. Normalerweise sollte 'Google search' jedoch in allen Ländern identisch sein....
> 
> EDIT: gefunden! aber erst auf Seite 5.


Danke für den Hinweis! Funktioniert es mit dem folgenden Link? :
mmn - Google-Suche
(… .de/… statt … .com/…)
Bei mir wird bei beiden Links folgender Treffer als erstes angezeigt:
mMn – Wiktionary


----------



## bearded

Ja, hier funktioniert es nur bei Google-Suche so. Danke jedenfalls.


----------

